# 32 inch LG LCD problem....



## vindance1 (Oct 12, 2015)

Hello Friends,

I have a 5 year old 32LD550 LCD TV from LG. I have not used it much (approx 10 hours per week). 2-3 days back the screen started flickering and now the TV does not start. There is no picture/light on the screen nor on the bottom indicating that the TV is on. Just a blue light is flickering on the top right side on the back....

Is it a major problem? Can I fix it on my own or should I contact the LG service center? Also I was using this TV as computer monitor (at 1920 x 1080), does it damages the TV? Any suggestions are welcome.

Thank You.


----------



## Stormbringer (Oct 12, 2015)

Get it repaired by the local TV Technician.The LG guys will charge you for visiting and say need to change panel and replacement panel will have just a couple of months of warranty.You can buy a new tv at price of the panel they will quote.From your description looks the problem is the power supply module of the TV(FYI-I am not an expert on TV).As I said get it to the local TV technician.Will work out cheaper.


----------



## vindance1 (Oct 12, 2015)

Thank u so much for the suggestion. I contacted LG customer center and they would charge Rs.550 just for visiting my home and checking the TV. Cost of any part would be extra. I will try to locate a local mechanic...


----------



## Stormbringer (Oct 13, 2015)

Glad to help


----------



## Gollum (Oct 13, 2015)

vindance1 said:


> Thank u so much for the suggestion. I contacted LG customer center and they would charge Rs.550 just for visiting my home and checking the TV. Cost of any part would be extra. I will try to locate a local mechanic...



I suggest you to take it to the service center yourself.
32" is not so big. You can put it in the box and take it in an auto.


----------

